
Meditate-relaxation therapy may offer escape from the terror of sleep paralysis - hhs
https://www.cam.ac.uk/research/news/meditation-relaxation-therapy-may-offer-escape-from-the-terror-of-sleep-paralysis
======
mailslot
Sleep paralysis is a state right on the edge of a dream. If you desire &
expect a unicorn to poop rainbow ice cream on your chest, it’ll happen (with
not very much practice either). If you get scared and start thinking about
aliens or demons, then that’ll happen. Instead of relaxing into the
experience, just change it.

